# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > उपभोक्ता जागरुकता >  एक कंस्यूमर के रूप में आपके अधिकार

## Bhawani7000

चुनने का अधिकार 

यह आपका अधिकार है कि आपको किसी भी चीज की ज्यादा से ज्यादा वरायटी उपलब्ध हों, ताकि आप अपने मन मुताबिक चीज चुन सकें। अगर किसी वस्तु के लिए मनॉपली है, तो आपका हक बनता है कि उस चीज या सर्विस की अच्छी क्वॉलिटी आपको मिले। इसमें बुनियादी चीजें और सर्विस भी शामिल हैं। 

सूचित किए जाने का अधिकार 

आपको किसी भी चीज या सर्विस की क्वॉलिटी, क्वॉन्टिटी, शुद्धता, मात्रा और कीमत वगैरह जानने का पूरा अधिकार है। बेचने वाले का कर्तव्य है कि वह आपको इन सब बातों के बारे में सूचित करें। आपको अपने मन मुताबिक चीज चुनने या कुछ खरीदने से पहले उसके बारे में हर तरह की जानकारी लेने का अधिकार है। 

सुने जाने का अधिकार 

यह आपका अधिकार है कि एक कंस्यूमर के रूप में आपकी बात सुनी जाए। इसके लिए अलग-अलग मंच हैं, जहां आप अपनी बात कह सकते हैं। मसलन, आप किसी सर्विस या प्रॉडक्ट से संतुष्ट नहीं हैं, तो आप उसके खिलाफ शिकायत कर सकते हैं और आपकी बात सुनी जाएगी। 

सुरक्षा का अधिकार 

आपको अधिकार है कि ऐसी सर्विस और वस्तुओं की मार्किटिंग से बचे रहें, जो आपकी सेहत और संपत्ति के लिए खतरनाक हैं। जो चीजें आप खरीदें, वे न सिर्फ आपकी फौरी जरूरतों को पूरी करें बल्कि यह भी आपका अधिकार है कि वे आपको भविष्य में भी किसी तरह का नुकसान न पहुंचा सकें। 

मुआवजे का अधिकार 

अगर आपको धोखे से कोई गलत प्रॉडक्ट या सर्विस दी गई है, तो उसके बदले में आपको सही मुआवजा मिलेगा। ऐसा सिर्फ महंगी चीजों के लिए ही नहीं, सस्ती से सस्ती चीजों के लिए भी होगा। इसलिए अगर आपको किसी भी तरह की परेशानी होती है, तो शिकायत जरूर करें। 

उपभोक्ता शिक्षा का अधिकार 



अर्थात जीवन भर सूचित उपभोक्ता बने रहने के लिए ज्ञान और कौशल प्राप्त करने का अधिकार । उपभोक्ताओं, विशेष रूप से ग्रामीण उपभोक्ताओं की अज्ञानता उनके शोषण के लिए जिम्मेदार है । उन्हें अपने अधिकारों का ज्ञान होना चाहिए और उन्हें उनका प्रयोग करना चाहिए तभी सफलतापूर्वक वास्तविक उपभोक्ता संरक्षण हासिल किया जा सकता है

----------


## Lofar

*अच्छी जानकारियां हैं ......पोस्ट करने का धन्यवा*द

----------


## ricky10_2009

sir ji ham sikayat kaha kar sakte he. or karne ki process kya hoti he.

----------


## Bhawani7000

> sir ji ham sikayat kaha kar sakte he. or karne ki process kya hoti he.


जागो ग्राहक जागो- उपभोक्ता के अधिकार: सादे कागज पर कर सकते हैं शिकायत 
उपभोक्*ता ऑनलाइन करें शिकायत 
                               विभिन्*न उपभोक्*ता अधिकारों के हनन, शोषण से पीडि़त या सेवा प्रदाता या विक्रेता द्वारा शिकायत की सुनवाई न किये जाने पर उपभोक्*ता इण्*टरनेट के जरिये अपनी शिकायत कोर सेण्*टर को कर सकते हैं । 
                               कोर सेण्*टर में शिकायत किये जाने हेतु वेबसाइट www.core.nic.in  पर लॉगइन करें तथा सीधे Complaint Registration पर क्लिक करें और शिकायत फार्म को भर दें । आपको ऑनलाइन ही आपकी शिकायत दर्ज होने का का शिकायत क्रमांक प्राप्*त होगा, इस क्रमांक सहित फार्म का प्रिन्टर से प्रिन्ट प्राप्*त कर लें । यहॉं 72 घण्*टे के भीतर कार्यवाही सम्*पादित की जाती है और आपको ई मेल के जरिये सम्*पादित कार्यवाही से अवगत कराया जाता है । तथा दूसरे पक्ष को 14 दिन के भीतर उपभोक्*ता की शिकायत दूर करने के निर्देश जारी किये जाते हैं । अन्*यथा उन्*हें काली सूची में डाल कर ब्*लैकलिस्*ट कर दिया जाता है । मैंने स्*वयं इस प्रणाली का उपयोग किया था एक बार बी.एस.एन.एल. के विरूद्ध एवं एक बार एक अन्*य कम्*पनी के विरूद्ध दोनों बार मेंरी समस्*या का त्*वरित निदान हो गया था । हालांकि मैं स्*वयं पेशे से एडवोकेट हूँ और उपभोक्*ता फोरम के रास्*ते से मामले को शुरू कर सकता था लेकिन मेरा मशविरा है कि उपभोक्*ता फोरम जाने से पूर्व एक बार इस ऑनलाइन प्रणाली को अवश्*य आजमा लें । केवल 72 घण्*टे की ही तो बात है , दिक्*कत क्*या है इससे आपका समय, पैसा और व्*यर्थ की न्*यायालयीन भागदौड़ बच जायेगी । उपभोक्*ताओं का शोषण करने वाली व उनकी शिकायतों ण्*वं समस्*याओं का निराकरण न करने वाली ब्*लैकलिस्*टेड कम्*पनीयों की सूची भी यहॉं उपलब्*ध है , इस सूची में उल्*लेखित कम्*पनीयों से बचकर रहें तथा इनसे कोई सामान या सेवा न लें ।   
                               हालांकि समस्*त जिला उपभोक्*ता न्*यायालयों को ऑनलाइन शिकायत दर्ज करने की सुविधा कोर सेण्*टर की तरह होना चाहिये इससे काफी लाभ प्राप्*त होगा और या फिर कोर सेण्*टर में दर्ज होने वाले मामले जिला उपभोक्*ता अदालतों को निराकृत न होने की सूरत में कोर सेण्*टर द्वारा स्*वप्रेरणा से फारवर्ड कर देना चाहिये , जहॉं तक जिला उपभोक्*ता अदालतों लगने वाले शुल्*क का सवाल है इसे अन्*य प्रकार से शिकायतकर्ता से मांग पत्र जारी कर बैंकड्राफ्ट, पोस्*टल आर्डर, मनीआर्डर, या नकद रूप में वसूला जा सकता है वैसे यह शुल्*क लगना नहीं चाहिये । जिला उपभोक्*ता न्*यायालयों की सुनवाई प्रणाली भी कोर सेण्*टर की तरह ऑनलाइन होना चाहिये इससे पीडि़त उपभोक्*ताओं को काफी सुविधा और सहूलियत होगी । 
ग्वालियर 5 मई 09। उपभोक्ता संरक्षण अधिनियम 1986 के अनुसार कोई व्यक्ति जो अपने उपयोग के लिये सामान अथवा सेवायें खरीदता है वह उपभोक्ता है । क्रेता की अनुमति से ऐसे सामान/सेवाओं का प्रयोग करने वाला व्यक्ति भी उपभोक्ता है । अत: हम में से प्रत्येक किसी न किसी रूप में उपभोक्ता ही है । 
उपभोक्ता के रूप में हमें कुछ अधिकार प्राप्त हैं । मसलन सुरक्षा का अधिकार, जानकारी होने का अधिकार, चुनने का अधिकार, सुनवाई का अधिकार, शिकायत-निवारण का अधिकार तथा उपभोक्ता-शिक्षा का अधिकार । उपभोक्ता या कोई स्वैच्छिक उपभोक्ता संगठन जो समिति पंजीकरण अधिनियम 1860 अथवा कंपनी अधिनियम 1951 अथवा फिलहाल लागू किसी अन्य विधि के अधीन पंजीकृत है । इसके अलावा केन्द्र सरकार या राज्य सरकार अथवा संघ क्षेत्र का प्रशासन भी शिकायत दर्ज करवा सकता है । 
किसी व्यापारी द्वारा अनुचित/प्रतिबंधात्मक पध्दति के प्रयोग करने से यदि आपको हानि/क्षति हुई है अथवा खरीदे गये सामान में यदि कोई खराबी है या फिर किराये पर ली गई/उपभोग की गई सेवाओं मे कमी पाई गई है या फिर विक्रेता ने आपसे प्रदर्शित मूल्य अथवा लागू कानून द्वारा अथवा इसके मूल्य से अधिक मूल्य लिया गया है । इसके अलावा यदि किसी कानून का उल्लंघन करते हुये जीवन तथा सुरक्षा के लिये जोखिम पैदा करने वाला सामान जनता को बेचा जा रहा है तो आप शिकायत दर्ज करवा सकते हैं । 
उपभोक्ता द्वारा अथवा शिकायतकर्ता द्वारा शिकायत सादे कागज पर की जा सकती है । शिकायत में शिकायतकर्ताओं तथा विपरीत पार्टी के नाम का विवरण तथा पता, शिकायत से संबंधित तथ्य एवं यह सब कब और कहां हुआ आदि का विवरण, शिकायत में उल्लिखित आरोपों के समर्थन में दस्तावेज साथ ही प्राधिकृत एजेंट के हस्ताक्षर होने चाहिये । इस प्रकार की शिकायत दर्ज कराने के लिये किसी वकील की आवश्यकता नही होती । साथ ही इस कार्य पर नाममात्र न्यायालय शुल्क ली जाती है । 
शिकायत कहां की जाये, यह बात सामान सेवाओं की लागत अथवा मांगी गई क्षतिपूर्ति पर निर्भर करती है । अगर यह राशि 20 लाख रूपये से कम है तो जिला फोरम में शिकायत करें । यदि यह राशि 20 लाख रूपये से अधिक लेकिन एक करोड़ रूपये से कम है तो राज्य आयोग के समक्ष और यदि एक करोड़ रूपसे अधिक है तो राष्ट्रीय आयोग के समक्ष शिकायत दर्ज करायें । वैबसाईट www.fcamin.nic.in पर सभी पते उपलब्ध हैं । 
उपभोक्ताओं को प्रदाय सामान से खराबियां हटाना, सामान को बदलना, चुकाये गये मूल्य को वापिस देने के अलावा हानि अथवा चोट के लिये क्षतिपूर्ति । सेवाओं में त्रुटियां अथवा कमियां हटाने के साथ-साथ पार्टियों को पर्याप्त न्यायालय वाद-व्यय प्रदान कर राहत दी जाती है ।

----------


## Ranveer

_बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है दोस्त....मेरे तरफ से rep +_

----------


## reportersre

ऐसी जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद दोस्त  :Tiranga:

----------


## Shri Vijay

* एक अच्छा सूत्र धन्यवाद भवानी जी*

----------


## JEETJAWAN

एक अच्छा सूत्र धन्यवाद भवानी  जी

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

अच्छा सूत्र धन्यवाद

----------


## shabnamhina

Very Well Done............................

----------


## swami ji

*वाह भवानी भाई  बहोत अआचा कार्य हे आपका दोस्त ,,,,इसे थोड़ी रफतार दीजिये और थोडा सरल बनाये ,,,*

----------


## dr.sunny

*जानकारी से भरा सूत्र*

----------


## honymoon

ऐसी जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद दोस्त

----------


## ravi chacha

एक बार की बात है एक संत कहीं जा रहे थे , उन्हे रास्ते में एक व्यक्ति पांच गधों पर सामान ले जाता हुआ मिला ।
संत ने पूंछा - भाई तुम कौन हो ?
व्यक्ति - व्यापारी हूं
संत - किस चीज का व्यापार करते हो ?
व्यक्ति - ये गधों में जो सामान लदा है उनका
... संत - क्या लदा है ?
व्यक्ति - पहले गधे में अत्याचार , दूसरे में अहंकार , तीसरे में ईर्ष्या , चौथे में
बेईमानी , पांचवे में छल कपट लदा है ।
संत - इन्हे भला कौन खरीदता है ?
व्यक्ति - अत्याचार सत्ताधारी खरीदते हैं , अहंकार सांसारिक लोगों की पसंद है , विद्वानों को ईर्ष्या चाहिये , बेईमानी व्यापारी वर्ग लेते हैं और छल - कपट महिलाओं को कुछ अधिक ही पसंद है ... और मेरा नाम तो आपने सुना ही होगा मुझे शैतान कहते हैं , सारी मानव जाति भगवान की नहीं मेरी प्रतीक्षा करती हैं , मेरे व्यापार में लाभ ही लाभ है ।
संत - पर तुम जा कहां रहे हो ?
व्यक्ति - खरीददारों की तलाश में ... इतना कह कर व्यक्ति चला गया ।
वह व्यापारी आज भी ग्राहकों की तलाश में घूम रहा है ...

सावधान रहें उसके ग्राहक न बनें !!!!

----------


## simply_deep

*मित्र* *बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है*

----------


## shahanshah

It’s very useful to everyone & worth sharing.....

In India if anytime you are worried if the medicine is not just fake or counterfeit, You can send a 10 digit code as SMS to 9901099010 and you will get a reply back if the drug was authentic.

Whenever a unit of medicine is produced at the factory, it is labeled with a unique code.

When you purchase a medicine you can send this code which is at back of the unit to 9901099010

You will receive an SMS which tells if you the medicine is genuine and provides you will batch number, expiration, and other information.

----------


## shahanshah

आम तौर पर करीब हर घर में सिलेंडर का इस्तेमाल किया जाता है, लेकिन इनमें से अधिकतर घरों में सिलिंडर की पूरी तरह से जांच-पड़ताल नहीं करते हैं। ऐसे लोगों को अब सावधान हो जाना चाहिए। बिना सिलेंडर की एक्सपायरी डेट पर गौर किये इसे न खरीदें। अब आप सोच रहे होंगे कि सिलेंडर की भी एक्सपायरी होती है क्या? जी हां, सिलेंडर भी एक्सपायर होता है और एक्सपायर सिलेंडर जानलेवा हो सकता है।

दिलचस्प है कि तकरीबन पांच फीसदी सिलिंडर एक्सपायर्ड या एक्सपायरी डेट के करीब होते हैं। टेक्निकल जानकारी कम होने से ये रोटेट होते हैं, वैसे एक्सपायरी डेट औसतन छह से आठ महीने अडवांस रखी जाती है, फिर भी पकड़ में आने पर एक्सपायर्ड सिलिंडर उपभोक्ताओं को नहीं दिया जाता।

सूत्रों के मुताबिक चूंकि एक्सपायरी डेट पेंट द्वारा प्रिंट की जाती है, इसलिए इसमें हेर-फेर संभव है, क्योंकि कई बार जर्जर हालत में जंग लगे सिलिंडर पर भी एक्सपायरी डेट डेढ़-दो साल आगे की होती है। एजेंसी वाले तर्क देते हैं कि यहां से वहां लाते ले जाते वक्त उठा-पटक से कुछ सिलिंडर पुराने दिखते हैं, लेकिन वे सही होते हैं।

ऐसे जानें एक्सपायरी डेट
- सिलिंडर की पट्टी पर ए, बी, सी, डी में से एक लेटर के साथ नंबर होते हैं।
- गैस कंपनियां 12 महीनों को चार हिस्सों में बांटकर सिलिंडरों का ग्रुप बनाती हैं।
- 'ए' ग्रुप में जनवरी, फरवरी, मार्च और 'बी' ग्रुप में अप्रैल मई जून होते हैं। ऐसे ही 'सी' ग्रुप में जुलाई, अगस्त, सितंबर और 'डी' ग्रुप में अक्टूबर, नवंबर दिसंबर होते हैं।
- सिलिंडरों पर इन ग्रुप लेटर के साथ लिखे नंबर एक्सपायरी या टेस्टिंग इयर दर्शाते हैं। जैसे- 'बी-12' का मतलब सिलिंडर की एक्सपायरी डेट जून, 2012 है। ऐसे ही, 'सी-12' का मतलब सितंबर, 2012 के बाद सिलिंडर का इस्तेमाल खतरनाक है।

हो सकता है बड़ा हादसा
- एक्सपायर्ड या टेस्टिंग ड्यू डेट क्रॉस कर चुके सिलिंडरों के वॉल्व से लीकेज का खतरा ज्यादा होता है, जो विस्फोट का कारण बन सकता है।
- सिलिंडर डिलिवरी वीइकल्स पर भी ऐसे सिलिंडरों से हादसे की आशंका रहती है और गोदाम में ये ब्लास्ट करें, तो बड़ी दुर्घटना हो सकती है।

ले सकते हैं ऐक्शन
- एक्सपायर्ड सिलिंडर मिलने पर उपभोक्ता एजेंसी को सूचना देकर सिलिंडर रिप्लेस करा सकते हैं।
- गैस एजेंसी के रिप्लेसमेंट से मना करने पर खाद्य या प्रशासनिक अधिकारी से शिकायत कर सकते हैं।
- इसे सेवा में कमी मानते हुए उपभोक्ता फोरम में मामला दायर कर सकते हैं।

गैस कनेक्शन के साथ लाखों का बीमा
हाल ही में आरटीआई से खुलासा हुआ है कि गैस कनेक्शन लेते ही उपभोक्ता का 10 से 25 लाख रुपये तक का दुर्घटना बीमा हो जाता है। इसके तहत गैस सिलिंडर से हादसा होने पर पीड़ित बीमे का क्लेम कर सकता है, साथ ही सामूहिक दुर्घटना होने पर 50 लाख रुपये तक देने का प्रावधान है। इसके लिए दुर्घटना होने के 24 घंटे के भीतर संबंधित एजेंसी व लोकल थाने को सूचना देनी होगी और दुर्घटना में मृत्यु होने पर जरूरी प्रमाण पत्र उपलब्ध कराना होगा। एजेंसी अपने क्षेत्रीय कार्यालय और फिर क्षेत्रीय कार्यालय बीमा कंपनी को मामला सौंप देता है। लेकिन, इस क्लेम के लिए कुछ शर्तों का पूरा करना जरूरी है। जो इस प्रकार है:-

-गैस कनेक्शन वैध होना चाहिए।
-एजेंसी से मिली पाइप-रेग्युलेटर ही इस्तेमाल हो।
-आईएसआई मार्का गैस चूल्हे का उपयोग हो।
-लापरवाही से गैस के इस्तेमाल पर क्षतिपूर्ति नहीं।
-गैस इस्तेमाल की जगह पर बिजली का खुला तार न हो।
चूल्हे का स्थान, सिलिंडर रखने के स्थान से ऊंचा हो।

----------


## dev312

धन्यवाद अच्छा सूत्र

----------


## manaw

ऐसी जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद दोस्त

----------


## ashwanimale

बहुत कम की जानकारी है अज्ञानता मे लोग अपने अधिकारों को दशको से भूले बैठे हैं

----------


## bawa009

जनता को जागरूक करने वाला सूत्र है भवानी  जी

----------


## bindasclubdun

achcha sutra hai..... iska labh uthaye...

----------


## bindasclubdun

apni samasya  apne vichar apni jankari share kare aur sutra ko aur adhik rochak banaye...

----------


## bindasclubdun

is sutra se sabhi ko fayda hoga..

----------

